
CryptoLoot, Most Dangerous Malware – Ever - donut2d
https://onecryptonews.com/2018/05/26/infamous-cryptoloot-bashes-antivirus-industry/
======
nimrody
LOL. Cryptoloop team are awesome. As an active network security technician, I
full out agree with everything stated. The netsec scene has turned into a
mainstream shitshow all about clickbait and scaring people into buying the
latest and greatest antivirus. Funny thing is, windows defender is almost all
you need these days. It ain't 2k9 anymore.

